# Pumphouse and on at low water



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Good evening,
I am thinking about heading over to pump house this coming weekend to do a little family float.
It's sitting at 960. Is that too low, and do the rapids get trickier at low water?

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

It's fine, competent boater should have no problem unless he's hauling lead.
Have fun!


----------



## paddleskirepeat (Sep 28, 2015)

Ran a full fishing frame with two fishermen from Pump to State yesterday and we never scraped. Have a great trip this weekend!


----------



## limnatide (Jul 12, 2015)

We did state bridge to catamount at about 1000 three weeks ago. 16 foot cats well loaded for overnight (actually one boat really stern heavy). Scraped a few times, had to move passengers around on the stern heavy once to get moving, but otherwise a fabulous family trip. Suggest a bug tent/coils though.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

boof512 said:


> and do the rapids get trickier at low water?


It gets tricky below 250 cfs in one spot. 

Anything above 300-350 cfs and you are getting stuck is just loser/user error.

Sack up and run that Class II gnar.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

It's easy at 960cfs. 
Yarmony Rapid (2nd rapid in the 2nd canyon btw) has gotta couple rocks in the middle 3rd of the rapid, but its moving slow, so they're pretty obvious. Enter left of center, dodge the rocks, and exit center(it's still kinda pushy to the left at the bottom tho)
Everything else is easy read and run.

If you're going past State Bridge there's some road construction projects that can slow your shuttle down, but after Rancho the rapids are smaller but more consistent. 
Great place for a family float.

If you're at all worried about the rapids, you're welcome to follow our company boats down. 
We do a bathroom break at Radium at 1115-1130 everyday.

Come find me, I'm the fat guy with the big red beard on old red Achilles bucket-boats.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I forgot to mention, if you go WAY down stream, there are always some significant hazards to navigation. The burns rodeo hole is trickier at low water, and deserves a scout, the bridge in pin ball rapid can be a major wrap hazard at all water levels, and the set of rail road and road, bridges several miles after that is probly the worst spot on that stretch, with it's significant wrap and boat popping opportunities just around a blind corner. All can be scouted from the river road.
All those fun man made hazards are down stream of Catamount creek boat ramp though, just wanted to give you the heads up if you decide to venture further down riv.


----------

